# mason valley guide service



## Rickster

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone has info on this guide service out of yerrington and dayton? Our DU commitee booked a honker hunt for middle of nov. and have heard just a few feedbacks but nothing in person. If any info Id appreciate it and Ill let you guys know after how it went. Thanks..

Rick
Tracy DU


----------



## cackler69

Wow your coming here to hunt geese from cali. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hvyshot2

Does seem a bit surprising


----------



## MJ

Mason Valley is full of geese, mostly lessers. A few snows from time to time. Personally, I have not hunted with Mason Valley guide service. I talked to a guide named Wes recently but declined to book a hunt. I hunt exclusively with my 2 young sons and I just couldn't justify the cost for the 3 of us to book a private hunt. 

The land they hunt is owned by the major landowner in the area. I believe the name is either Massini or Mazzini, doesn't really matter either way! The birds do use the fields that he owns or leases. There are some public ops to hunt the area in a controlled hunt. I usually hunt that every year. 

Just like anywhere else, some days are good, some aren't. Weather plays a factor too. If the birds have been in the valley awhile, they know where to go to avoid getting shot. Storms bring new birds. New birds bring new opportunities. If the weather and birds cooperate, you'll have a great shoot. 

Yes, Mason Valley is prime goose hunting country...

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## JDK

I HAVE HUNTED WITH MASON VALLEY GUIDE SERVICE FOR MANY YEARS NOW AND THE OWNER NAME IS MARTY HOWARD AND HE HAS ACCESS TO HUNT THE MAZINI RANCH. IF YOU WANT TO WASTE YOUR MONEY GO AHEAD BUT I HAVE BEEN SCREWED BY HIM AND TIM VEIL TWICE NOW WITH THEIR FUEDS WITH EACHOTHER AND DAYTON IS A OK SPOT FOR GOLF COURSE GEESE AND YES YOU MAY TAKE A FEW AT THE RANCH BUT LIKE I SAID I HAVE BEEN CAUGHT TWICE NOW IN THE SOAP OPERA OF MARTY AND TIM GOING AFTER EACH OTHER. SO I WOULD FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO HUNT. I WOULD NOT SUGGEST THEM TO ANYBODY. OR JUST HUNT THE MASON VALLEY WMA. NOW IF YOU WANT TO HUNT PHEASANTS THEY DO A GOOD JOB AT THAT. BUT THAT IS ABOUT ALL AND DO NOT BE SURPRISED OF BROKEN PR0MISES FOR THE WATERFOWL HUNT. FOR INSTANCE LAST YEAR TIM VEIL THE HUNT MANAGER FOR CASINO WEST HAD ME AND MY FATHER COME UP FOR A FREE HUNT THAT HE OWED US SO ME AND MY FATHER DROVE THEIR FROM VEGAS.AND ABOUT NOON TIM WAS OUT OF TOWN AND MARTY NEW THIS AND HAD THE LANDOWNER BRIAN MASNI ASK US TO LEAVE BECAUSE MARTY HAD HUNTERS COMING IN THE NEXT MORNING AND DID NOT WANT US TO SHOOT IN THE FIELD. AND IT WAS A WASTE OF A TRIP FOR ME AND MY FATHER AND WHEN I ASKED TIM ABOUT IT HE SAID MARTY IS A ( S.O.B.) AND TOOK ADAVANTAGE OF HIM NOT BEING THEIR AND SCREWED US. BUT AS WE WERE PACKING UP DECOYS MARTY SAID YOU CAN HUNT WITH ME IN THE MORNING AND OF COARSE FOR A PRICE AND HE KNEW HE SCREWED US AND HE SAID WELL AT LEAST I CAN DO IS GET YOUR ROOM COMPED AT THE CASINO AND I TOLD HIM TO NOT DO ME ANY FAVORS. AND WE LEFT AND HAVE NOT HEARD BACK FROM MARTY OR TIM SINCE. BUT THESE ARE THE GAMES YOU HAVE TO PUT UP WITH IF YOU HUNT WITH MASON VALLEY GUIDE SERVICE OR CASINO WEST HUNT CLUB. WHICH IS THE OWNER OF THE RANCH AND CASINO ( THE MASINI FAMILY). AND YES THERE IS A NEW SUBGUIDE AS OF LAST YEAR BY THE NAME OF WES AND I CANNOT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HIM BECAUSE I DO NOT KNOW HIM BUT I DO KNOW HE HELPS MARTY HOWARD AND DO NOT BE SURPRISED IF HE HAS ANOTHER GROUP OR STRANGERS HUNTING WITH YOU ALSO EVEN THOUGH HE SAYS IT WILL JUST BE YOUR GROUP.


----------



## outdoorsman

Well I have some info on Martys sub-guides, as both are close personal buds of mine and hunting partners. As for Marty we have never met. Wes White and John Heath are dedicated hunters and retain the highest ethics when it comes to treating people fairly. John and I hunt together on a weekly basis when work allows and Wes joins us when time allows from his local business. 
If I was going to book a hunt with Mason Valley Guide service I would do so at the end of the season hunting the leased property in Daton. This area provides a good population of greaters allowing for birds more willing to decoy. The lessers out at Mason Valley are picky and it is a craps shoot what field they may be working that morning, although it can be good. If you choose to hunt in Yerington your best bet is Thanksgiving to the end of December as the lessers are less educated and willing to decoy making for an increased success. I am a 6th generation Nevadan and have hunted this area with my father and grandfather since I was 10, in doing so I can tell you that it takes perseverance to prevail in the sport of duck and goose hunting in northern nevada and both Wes and John work hard at knowing what tactics work and where birds frequent. One last thing Book Your Hunt With Either Wes or John both are upstanding within our community and will do right by anyone who books a hunt with them. As for the situation above I find it unfortunate and have spoken to Wes about it. Perhaps giving Wes a call at 745-5623 will assist in bringing some resolution to the problem. I hope that I have helped! 


Knock em dead on saturday!

Ken


----------



## MJ

Yeah, what Ken said! 

I've hunted Mason for several years and when it's good, it's really good. However, I've spent many days in a pit and never fired a shot. But that's the way this game plays out.

Now, I've got to get packin. I've got 10 days of vacation and I've got deer, hens and chukar dates next week... good luck to all!!


Mark


----------



## BIG BANG

I hunted with these guys and it wasnt what it was promised to be!Pits and layout blinds were promised -never saw either! I hunted once with JKWATERFOWLONE and everything he says in his post is right on!!! If you guys can get toNevada you should be able to get to Burbank Guide Service in Washington-, altho I personally havnt gunned withy them my neighbor has(repeat customer) and he and several other guys have nothing but the highest praise for them!!!! Good Luck, Mike, aka Mallard Mike around yerington way!!! Disclaimer- I have no affliation wiyh Burbank, just haer many many good things about them!!!


----------



## RenoOffRoad

Ken & Mark,

I am new to duck hunting, but not hunting in general, or Yerington as my families home town. 

Questions for ya. 

(1) When field hunting, what's the best approach?
(2) A field right next to the water source, such as the walker, or the weer?
(3) Or should I be looking for a field with a particular feed that ducks like?

I'm gonna be going back tomorrow so my wife can get her Wild Turkey hunt, and I am hoping to spend some time duck, and quail hunting too.

- Jason


----------



## Hvyshot2

Wow!!! I thought it was just us southern guys on the Refuge.


----------

